# Stained Concrete Floor



## remodelingdiva (Oct 2, 2007)

We have a house thats 10 years old and were finishing up the basemnt, instead of doing tile, were thinking of staining the concrete floor.......any info? Thanks


----------



## CraigFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't forget about things like this too:

http://www.ucoatit.com/

http://www.epoxy-coat.com/


----------



## remodelingdiva (Oct 2, 2007)

thansk!, very useful


----------

